# Blue frog???



## Everny (Jan 21, 2009)

Just browsing a gallery... and found this guy.

though he was familiar... and blue.


wow. (to me)
*its a GTF*


WOOOOPS!!!!!!!!!!


for got link

http://theperfectlestat.deviantart.com/art/Blue-Whites-81677834


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 21, 2009)

Which guy? There are no pics


----------



## Everny (Jan 21, 2009)

fixed... my bad


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 21, 2009)

Green Tree Frog


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, how pretty. When i saw blue frog i thought it must be a poison dart frog. That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Everny (Jan 21, 2009)

does anybody (by chance) know how this colour variation is bred, or where it arose


----------



## Everny (Jan 21, 2009)

really?!

*is shocked*


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 21, 2009)

I've seen a few of them floating around as pets here and there.
It just depends I guess. As they age the do change colour a bit I think
**EDIT**No they're pretty common


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2009)

fatfrog said:


> i think 1 in 4 million gtfs are blue



You reckon?

Iv had one around my house before, should I feel very special?


----------



## cris (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone breed the blue phase in Australia? Im guessing that one is from overseas?


----------



## Everny (Jan 21, 2009)

i have truly never ever seen one, and we have numerous frogs around our house.

in all of our drainpipes, and feeding off of the hordes of AHG's running around.


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 21, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> You reckon?
> 
> Iv had one around my house before, should I feel very special?


 yahh i think that what it said on a documentary(i watch lots of animal planet)
and yes you should feel special


----------



## cris (Jan 21, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> You reckon?
> 
> Iv had one around my house before, should I feel very special?



Yes very special indeed :lol: Any pics? Was it patchy or full blue?


----------



## Everny (Jan 21, 2009)

cris said:


> Im guessing that one is from overseas?




yes this one is from overseas


----------



## Andre (Jan 21, 2009)

What a curious looking dude.


----------



## cris (Jan 21, 2009)

Everny said:


> i have truly never ever seen one, and we have numerous frogs around our house.
> 
> in all of our drainpipes, and feeding off of the hordes of AHG's running around.



Its a fairly rare mutation, possibly more common in some areas though. My dad saw a patchy one a few months back, but unfortunately no pics 

There is an excellent example in the latest "wildlife of Greater Brisbane" that has a few patches of green on it, but much nicer blue than the one in the link.


----------



## Everny (Jan 21, 2009)

ty.

The way a few other replies were worded, i began to think this was something quite common and i was missing something.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 21, 2009)

cris said:


> Yes very special indeed :lol: Any pics? Was it patchy or full blue?



Full blue, but NOTHING like the one in the new edition of Wildlife of Greater Brisbane as you mentioned, that ones electric blue! Way better than the one in that link.

Unfortunately no pics. So I guess it didn't happen...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 22, 2009)

Blue frog


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice, ive only ever seen 2 blue caerulea & they were at a reptile expo in germany....& they wernt cheap !!

The only true blue frogs i kept were d.azureus _




_


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 22, 2009)

Bahaha omg, he calls himself the perfect lestat pfft lol, what a tool. Ahh it makes me laugh just how good some people think they are lol. Nice frog though. I've only seen the green or the dark black/brown ones.


----------



## varanophile (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi guys,

Sorry to disappoint but "blue phase" Whites is simply what those in the states call our Australian Whites, as opposed to the more olive PNG variety. 

With Eatern states Whites a blue colouring is not uncommon and the amount of blue often depends on the mood/temp etc of the frog. 

The scientific name "caerulea" actually means blue and comes from the original preservation of specimens collected which washed out the yellow layer pigments leaving only the blue pigments.


----------



## cris (Jan 23, 2009)

varanophile said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but "blue phase" Whites is simply what those in the states call our Australian Whites, as opposed to the more olive PNG variety.
> 
> ...



The photo in that link may just be a normal one (i cant really see any sign of green though), as they can all change colour to some extent. The blue morph does exist, check out "Wildlife of Greater Brsibane" published by the qld museum in 2007.


----------



## billyh (May 4, 2009)

my green tree frog sometimes goes a similar color to this like a aqau color.


----------



## Drazzy (May 4, 2009)

Nice looking frog, I seen some Australian varieties of GTF go blue green very close to aqua green; but never aqua blue like the one you linked

here is a color table


----------

